# Work Stop for My Small Mill



## brasssmanget (Feb 25, 2014)

I had a little free time again Monday so I put it to good use and spent some time on the lathe and the mill. Put together a work stop for the mill - just because I guess. :whistle:

Turned down some 1.50 round stock to 1.20, stepped one a little, drilled appropriate size holes for the rods, drilled and tapped the ends (4) of the holders for 8x24 cap heads I had from another project, and hardened the end of the 3/8" piece that butts up against any work pieces I may have. So far it's looking pretty good [I think], but it needs some polishing and tweaking I'm sure.

Excuse the mess - I took these pictures with my cheap phone just as I finished for the day - my machinery does not always look that messy. (Although it is pretty often I must admit) )


----------



## uncle harry (Feb 25, 2014)

Nice job,  I'd like to make a couple stops for my Starret & my Bridgeport vises. However, from the days of "bar of soap" styling aesthetics,  form over function was ignored.  So I don't have as many nice squared surfaces to play with.

I kind of envy your ajacent to the house shop situation.  I'll have to wait for warmer times to get back out to my out building shops.


----------



## vapremac (Feb 25, 2014)

Turned out nice ! I like the heavy duty look it has.


----------



## brasssmanget (Feb 25, 2014)

Thanks for the nice comments. I don't do much production where I do large multiples of parts, but I had the urge to get out and make something. As fate would have it - this was it. Next some ball bearing extensions for the steady rest I think. :thinking:


----------

